# DHL Gobal mail



## Tinotenda Chirombo (16/6/18)

Just made an order with fasttech for some cotton and and battery wraps thought I’d try DHL Global mail. Does anyone have any experience with them?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (16/6/18)

Reliable and quick delivery but expensive. This is the reason most of the time we do a group buy when we choose them for delivery. 
I don't think it's worth using them for delivery when ordering battery wraps and cotton. U can order those from local vendors at a fraction of the cost and time.


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (16/6/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Reliable and quick delivery but expensive. This is the reason most of the time we do a group buy when we choose them for delivery.
> I don't think it's worth using them for delivery when ordering battery wraps and cotton. U can order those from local vendors at a fraction of the cost and time.


 
It isn’t the normal DHL delivery this one is more like normal post.


----------



## incredible_hullk (16/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> It isn’t the normal DHL delivery this one is more like normal post.


Dhl global paket 15 days to jhb, 2 months then to me


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (19/6/18)

incredible_hullk said:


> Dhl global paket 15 days to jhb, 2 months then to me


Wow. Is everything 2 months to get


----------



## Tinotenda Chirombo (19/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> It isn’t the normal DHL delivery this one is more like normal post.


Okay so the DHL EXPRESS mail how long does that take after it’s been sent?


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (19/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> Okay so the DHL EXPRESS mail how long does that take after it’s been sent?


7 days depending on customs from 2h to 2weeks


----------



## Anvil (19/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> Okay so the DHL EXPRESS mail how long does that take after it’s been sent?


Last month I ordered a mod from the USA. I ordered on Tuesday afternoon and it arrived at customs in JHB that same Friday, and I received it in Durban at 8am Monday morning. The only problem is that DHL Express really isn't cheap.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> Okay so the DHL EXPRESS mail how long does that take after it’s been sent?


I ordered some juices from the UK via DHL Express. 20 Pounds for DHL Express. Ordered Monday, received Wednesday late afternoon.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (19/6/18)

DHL Express has always been under 7 days for me.


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/6/18)

Tinotenda Chirombo said:


> Wow. Is everything 2 months to get


Anything that goes through Sapo is 2 months plus


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/6/18)

Once I placed an order through fasttech using 3 different carriers Singapore post, Hong Kong post and China post at the same time. It was stuck at joberg first then eventually they all reached cape mail hub after three months. Couldn't wait any longer so I went there and collected them all.
Conclusion using any postal service doesn't matter if it goes through sapo


----------

